# New Car.



## TxBuilder (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking at getting a new car. Well the wife is looking to get a new car. Anybody have any suggestions? I own a Jeep and that's not going anywhere and when I offered to find her one she laughed. Only stipulation is no more jeeps.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 6, 2009)

Honda, can't go wrong with a honda.


----------



## travelover (Oct 6, 2009)

Look at a Ford Fusion. Great handling and performance, high quality and designed and made in North America.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't had the chance to see one yet, but my brother really likes the new Dodge Charger


----------



## andybell (Nov 13, 2009)

Why you are not apply for ferrari enzo luxurious and aristocrats  car.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 17, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Honda, can't go wrong with a honda.



So true^^^^


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 17, 2009)

Do they sell the Smart Car in the USA?







"Smart" is a subsidiary of Mercedes Benz, and the Smart Car is made in Mercedes Benz factories by Mercedes Benz employees for the Smart Car Company.  It has a 3 cylinder diesel engine with a 5 speed automatic transmission and gets over 50 miles per gallon on the highway (although it's really meant only for city driving).  You don't feel like you're in a small car when you're inside it because it has about the same amount of interior room for two adults as the front seat of any other car.  You only notice you're in a motorized shopping cart when you see yourself in the reflection of a store window.

The passenger side seat folds down flat and the doors are very large so that you can actually fit a lot into this little car if you need to move a lot of stuff.

They're becoming VERY popular here in Winnipeg, and the people I've talked to that own them really like them.  Also, they can handle our winters very well from what I can see.

It's got a surprisingly good crash test safety rating for a seriously small car.






I don't know if the engine is in the front or the back.  The $19,000 price tag is in Canadian dollars.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2009)

The tire on my truck weighs more than that little thing.


----------



## travelover (Nov 17, 2009)

They sell a gasoline version of the Smart Car in the US. It uses premium fuel and doesn't get _that_ great gas mileage, so it hasn't been a roaring hit, given the selling price and what you give up in creature comforts.

Cute, though.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2009)

TX, what about a duece and a half. You can get one in pretty good shape for under $2,000.00 from the govt liquidation site. It will go anywhere, runs on any combustible fuel and you can carry anything you would ever want.

...just a thought. I sure want one...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 19, 2009)

What's a "duece and a half"?

Is that a military personnel transport vehicle?

How can it run on ANY combustible fuel?  Would that include diesel, gasoline AND propane?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2009)

View attachment 1533
 This is a duece and a half. Runs on any liquid, combustible fuel. The ultimate go anywhere vehicle.


----------



## rebecca16 (Nov 19, 2009)

hi
you did not say your budget for the car. i personally feel Honda is best, they are reliable and maintenance free.
their look is also good. they have good service too.


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 20, 2009)

A one or two year old Nissan Altima or Maxima can be a great buy if you can find one.

The new Ford products are great as are the newer used upscale models. Since Ford is not under the government "bail-out" requirements they have more flexibility and can do what seems to be the most sensible, as demonstrated by outselling everyone (including Toyota) in the "cash for clunkers" program since they had an inventory of the right cars for the public needs.

Forget about Chrysler if you are interested in resale. the entire product line will change creating obsolescence of existing inventories except for the throw-back muscle car image.

I have a 1999 Jimmy 4wd with everything and my wife has a "cousin" 2000 Blazer 4wd that serve us perfectly that are "bulletproof" with proper maintenance and we do not want to change, but lets me dream and shop without committing. - If I had my choice. I would go for an Audi R8 Quattro twin turbo, but the idea of putting down a deposit for a car to be delivered in two or more years does not seem logical.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 20, 2009)

2 and a half ton truck is an awesome idea. I decided to sit back for a little bit. See if the government is going to do another cash for clunkers program. That would make my life easier.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure if you all-wheel-drive in 78666. But I've had Honda Toyota & Subaru in recent years - liked them all.  Fusion 2010 is a Consumer Reports top pick. And I drove the new Ford Taurus recently; nice ride and very well equipped - backup sensor, side view blind spot sensors, LOTS of cup holders...


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree that Honda cars are really good.  I also prefer BMW or an Audi.


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 23, 2009)

How about an Audi R8 Quattro Twin turbo sedan?

Quieter than a Mercedes, out-handles and outstops a Mercedes or BMW, gets good mileage and has a top speed of 185 (limited by the governor). The only problem is the price and very limited availability (months or years) since these type of cars are for demonstration (not high production) of what can be done.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 23, 2009)

How about a solid gold car? I'm not made of money!


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 30, 2009)

So? What did you end up with??


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 31, 2009)

Nothing yet. It's going to be reconsidered in the new year. We have an old clunker that the wife drives. I was hoping for another cash for clunkers program.


----------

